# Goosed....



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

STOCKHOLM, SWEDEN-October 6, 2005 - A Swedish hunter spent two days in bed after being knocked unconscious by a Canada goose that landed on his head moments after his son shot it dead. 
The goose had been flying about 60 feet in the air when it was shot by Carl Johan Ilback, who was hunting with his father, Ulf, along a stream in eastern Sweden. 

When the goose dropped from the sky, it hit Ulf Ilback in the head and knocked him out, he said. 

"It wanted to extract its revenge, I assume," Ulf Ilback told local newspaper Extra Ostergotland on Wednesday. "If it had gotten a better hit, it could have broken my neck." 

Ilback spent two days in bed with severe headaches before returning to work. 

"The story brought about a lot of laughter at work," he said. 

He added that during this month's moose hunt, he may wear a helmet. 

(Copyright 2005 by The Associated Press. All Rights Reserved.)


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm sure there is a ton of stories similar to this,lol Feel bad for the guy but......it is kinda funny.lol
I Shot a goose from a buddies "brand new $18,000 only been in the water 3 times stratus" It came down and went through the windshield! Felt bad since I had to beg him to take it out. But on the other hand......I got a bird.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

That's hilarious... You get a good shot and fill 'em full, they will drop like a sack of potatoes!


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Buddy and myself stopped at a farmers house to get hunting permission one day and the guy said sure go ahead and grab your guns if you got em with you, they'll be some geese flying over in a few minutes. He proceeded to get his gun ( guess the guy just wanted someone to hunt with ) he met us in his side yard bye the barn as we were walkin towards the field, sure enough here come a flock of geese, we let the farmer take the first shots and he dropped 2 birds, we each got one. He wasn't paying attention to were his second bird had landed, he walked around the side of the house to look for it and noticed a big hole in is roof above the kitchen! sure enough, he went inside and there was his goose laying right in the middle of his kitchen floor. Let's just say he was a happy old man and I cant say we ever went back there either lol.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

thats why I let the birds start to land before I shoot them.


----------

